# التمثال الذي وجد ف البحر



## god love 2011 (28 أبريل 2009)

*       التمثال دة غريب جدا جدا 
حكاية التمثال انة دة تمثال مصنوع من الكرتون القوي وكان موجود بسفينة وبعدين السفينة دي غرقت فطفا التمثال على وجة المياة لغاية ما جة هنا ف مصر ولف على جميع كنائس الكاثوليك بمصر و مكث التمثال دة عند اسرة من الاسر المسيحية ولكنة كل ما يحطوة ف بيتهم يرجعوا يلاقوة رجع ف المية الي ان استقر الحال بان وضعوة ف احد الكنائس المسيحية واستقر فيها ودلوقتي اسيبكم مع صور التمثال العجيب(عذراء الامواج) بركة وشفاعة العدرا صاحبة التمثال تكون معاكم
















منقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول   *​


----------



## zezza (28 أبريل 2009)

غريب جدا يا سيمون الموضوع ده
اول مرة اسمعه
بس الوانه حلوة اوى اوى ولا كانه كان فى الميا
فكرنى بانجيل كنيسة المعادى
شكرا يا قمر ربنا يباركك


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا سيمون على الصور

غريب فعلا وفعلا زى الانجيل بتاع العدرا المعادى


ربنا يباركك يا سيمون​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2009)

ميررررسى على التمثال والمعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ponponayah (28 أبريل 2009)

غريب جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ميرسى يا قمر على الصور والمعلومات
بركة صلاة ام النور تكون معانا
يسوع يباركك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات والتمثال الجميل جدااا
ربنا يباركك يا سيمون​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 أبريل 2009)

اول مرة بسمع عنه
ميرسى كتير على الصور سيمون​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أبريل 2009)

*مرسيه ليكي يا قمر صورة ومعلومة اول مرة اعرفها
بركة صلواتها تكون معنا امين
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## مريم نبيل+ (29 أبريل 2009)

مرسى الصور فعلا تحححححححححححححححفة


----------



## ميرنا (29 أبريل 2009)

وانا كمان اول مرة اسمع عنه واشوفه


----------



## vetaa (29 أبريل 2009)

*وانا وانا معاهم برضه 
مبارك اسمك يارب
حقيقى جمييل قوى

شكرا خالص
*


----------



## twety (29 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا يا سيمو يا عسل
يا مفتحه عيونا ومعرفنا على الاخبار 

ههههههه
ميرسىي اقمر
بركه صلاة وشفاعه ام النور تكون معنا كلنا 
*


----------



## الملك العقرب (29 أبريل 2009)

صور رائعة ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## rana1981 (29 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا على الصور
 رائعين بجد*​


----------



## kalimooo (29 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااا على الصور الرائعة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## kingmena (29 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي علي الصور​


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مايو 2009)

zezza قال:


> غريب جدا يا سيمون الموضوع ده
> اول مرة اسمعه
> بس الوانه حلوة اوى اوى ولا كانه كان فى الميا
> فكرنى بانجيل كنيسة المعادى
> شكرا يا قمر ربنا يباركك



*اه فعلا
ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لردك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما*​


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مايو 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> ميرسى يا سيمون على الصور
> 
> غريب فعلا وفعلا زى الانجيل بتاع العدرا المعادى
> 
> ...



_*      ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لردك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
*_​


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ميررررسى على التمثال والمعلومات
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



_*       ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لردك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
​*_


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مايو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> غريب جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ميرسى يا قمر على الصور والمعلومات
> بركة صلاة ام النور تكون معانا
> يسوع يباركك



_*    ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لردك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
​*_


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مايو 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات والتمثال الجميل جدااا
> ربنا يباركك يا سيمون​



*  ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لردك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
​*


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مايو 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> اول مرة بسمع عنه
> ميرسى كتير على الصور سيمون​



_*          ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لردك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
​*_


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مايو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مرسيه ليكي يا قمر صورة ومعلومة اول مرة اعرفها
> بركة صلواتها تكون معنا امين
> ربنا يباركك​*



*   ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لردك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
*​


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مايو 2009)

مريم نبيل+ قال:


> مرسى الصور فعلا تحححححححححححححححفة



_*    ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لردك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
*_​


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مايو 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> وانا كمان اول مرة اسمع عنه واشوفه



*         ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لردك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
*​


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مايو 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *وانا وانا معاهم برضه
> مبارك اسمك يارب
> حقيقى جمييل قوى
> 
> ...



*       ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لردك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
*​


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مايو 2009)

twety قال:


> *شكرا يا سيمو يا عسل
> يا مفتحه عيونا ومعرفنا على الاخبار
> 
> ههههههه
> ...



*    ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لردك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
امييييييييييييييييييييين   *​


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مايو 2009)

الملك العقرب قال:


> صور رائعة ربنا يبارك حياتك



_*   ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لردك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
*_​


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مايو 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *شكرا على الصور
> رائعين بجد*​



*     ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لردك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
​*


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااااا على الصور الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يباركك



*    ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لردك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
*​


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مايو 2009)

kingmena قال:


> ميرسي علي الصور​



*          ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لردك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
​*


----------



## cross of jesus (6 مايو 2009)

*صور روووووووووووووووووووعه 

بركه ام النور معانا 

ميرسى يا قمر على المعلومات الجميله

يسوع يملا قلبك​*


----------



## god love 2011 (7 مايو 2009)

cross of jesus قال:


> *صور روووووووووووووووووووعه
> 
> بركه ام النور معانا
> 
> ...



*     ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لردك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما


*​


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (7 مايو 2009)

*كلش حلو التمثال
بيجنن
شكرا ع الخبر والصور

امنا العذراء تحرسكمـ*​


----------



## god love 2011 (7 مايو 2009)

*   ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لردك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
​*​


----------



## amad_almalk (26 مايو 2009)

مرسيىىىىىى علي التمثال

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2009)

*التمثال كتير روووووووووعة 

مرسي يا سيمون 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## وليم تل (5 يونيو 2009)

شكرا سيمون
على الموضوع والمعلومات
والصور الرائعة
ويا ريت لو تعرفى موضوع فى اى كنيسة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## sosana (5 يونيو 2009)




----------



## just member (5 يونيو 2009)

*صور فى منتهى الجمال*
*رائع يا سيمون*
*بركة ام النور تكون مع جميعنا امين *
**
*شكرا الك*​


----------



## GogoRagheb (8 يونيو 2009)

شكرا يا سيمو


 " اشفعى فينا كلنا يا سيدتنا كلنا والدة الاله مريم ام مخلصنا لكى يغفر لنا خطايانا " ​


----------



## نانسى85 (9 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا  على الصور والمعلومات عن التمثال
يسوع يباركك *


----------



## god love 2011 (9 يونيو 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> مرسيىىىىىى علي التمثال
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​



*  ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لردك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما     ​*


----------



## god love 2011 (9 يونيو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *التمثال كتير روووووووووعة
> 
> مرسي يا سيمون
> الرب يباركك​*



*    ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لردك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما     ​*


----------



## god love 2011 (9 يونيو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا سيمون
> على الموضوع والمعلومات
> والصور الرائعة
> ويا ريت لو تعرفى موضوع فى اى كنيسة
> ودمتى بود​



_*       ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لردك
نورت الموضوع
اصل الموضوع ده منقول افاانا مش عارفه بجد
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما ​*_


----------



## god love 2011 (9 يونيو 2009)

sosana قال:


>



* ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لردك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما       ​*


----------



## god love 2011 (9 يونيو 2009)

come with me قال:


> *صور فى منتهى الجمال*
> *رائع يا سيمون*
> *بركة ام النور تكون مع جميعنا امين *
> **
> *شكرا الك*​



*      ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لردك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما      ​*


----------



## god love 2011 (9 يونيو 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> شكرا يا سيمو
> 
> 
> " اشفعى فينا كلنا يا سيدتنا كلنا والدة الاله مريم ام مخلصنا لكى يغفر لنا خطايانا " ​



*  ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لردك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما       ​*


----------



## god love 2011 (9 يونيو 2009)

نانسى85 قال:


> *شكرا  على الصور والمعلومات عن التمثال
> يسوع يباركك *



*    ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لردك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما   ​*


----------



## نفرتاري (11 يونيو 2009)

*الله حلو اوى بجد
وشكلة خرافة
مرسى ياسيمون*


----------



## كوك (11 يونيو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على الصور*_ 
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## tena_tntn (11 يونيو 2009)

غريب جدا 
مرسي علي الصور


----------



## god love 2011 (11 يونيو 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> *الله حلو اوى بجد
> وشكلة خرافة
> مرسى ياسيمون*



*  ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لردك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما      ​*


----------



## god love 2011 (11 يونيو 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا على الصور*_
> _*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​



*    ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لردك
نورت الموضوع
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما  ​*


----------



## god love 2011 (11 يونيو 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> غريب جدا
> مرسي علي الصور



_*    ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لردك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما     *_


----------



## lovely dove (11 يونيو 2009)

انا سمعت عنه مرة قبل كده 
بس ماكنتش اتوقع ان شكله بالجمال ده 
ولا كانة كان في الميه
مرسي ياسيمون ياقمر علي الصور 
يسوع يباركك حبيبتي
​


----------



## god love 2011 (24 يونيو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> انا سمعت عنه مرة قبل كده
> بس ماكنتش اتوقع ان شكله بالجمال ده
> ولا كانة كان في الميه
> مرسي ياسيمون ياقمر علي الصور
> ...



*     ميرسى كتيررررررررررررررر لردك
نورتى الموضوع
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما 
​*


----------

